# 09.11.2001



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 10, 2016)

A friendly reminder . . .


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 10, 2016)

Any idea what permission I am missing when I click on the links to view?


Welcome to the new and improved Building Code Forum. We appreciate you being here and hope that you are getting the information that you need concerning all codes of the building trades. This is a free forum to the public due to the generosity of the Sawhorses, Corporate Supporters and Supporters who have upgraded their accounts. If you would like to have improved access to the forum please upgrade to Sawhorse by clicking here: Upgrades
Dismiss Notice
*The Building Code Forum - Error*
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


----------



## cda (Aug 10, 2016)

mtlogcabin said:


> Any idea what permission I am missing when I click on the links to view?
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new and improved Building Code Forum. We appreciate you being here and hope that you are getting the information that you need concerning all codes of the building trades. This is a free forum to the public due to the generosity of the Sawhorses, Corporate Supporters and Supporters who have upgraded their accounts. If you would like to have improved access to the forum please upgrade to Sawhorse by clicking here: Upgrades
> ...





You may have expired or been erased ??

Check your profile to see when dues are due 

Or maybe you have paid and have to be rebooted??


----------



## cda (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## jar546 (Aug 10, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> Any idea what permission I am missing when I click on the links to view?
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new and improved Building Code Forum. We appreciate you being here and hope that you are getting the information that you need concerning all codes of the building trades. This is a free forum to the public due to the generosity of the Sawhorses, Corporate Supporters and Supporters who have upgraded their accounts. If you would like to have improved access to the forum please upgrade to Sawhorse by clicking here: Upgrades
> ...



Maybe you were part of the group I sent an email about where there was a disconnect between Paypal and the new site.  I am showing the last time you were a Sawhorse expired in June of 2016.  If you renewed since then, PM me the email you used and the last time you renewed your Sawhorse.  I will take care of it for you.


----------

